# R32 GTR insure with Liverpool Vic



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi..i just called LV and they said they havent got R32 GTR on computer ,so i just wonder any other ppl is with liverpool victoria with a R32 GTR???



THX

SAM


----------

